
NoScript – The Week Is Not Over Yet - Sami_Lehtinen
https://hackademix.net/2017/11/18/the-week-is-not-over-yet/
======
dvddgld
It always makes me stop to think a little when I realise just how many great
software projects are largely developed and maintained by one person.

